# B5 S4 UNITRONIC stage 1. stutters at high RPM's and throws boost back alittle



## mnajjar (Sep 25, 2011)

recently got stage 1 unitronic. it drives normal. at high rpm's when im hitting it hard it stutters a couple of times and doesnt give full acceleration and boost. i just changed spark plugs and maf is clean. 
WHAT IS WRONG?!?!?!


----------



## mnajjar (Sep 25, 2011)

*AND*

it also does not misfire. i dont have any codes. AND when its idling, the car has a small shake to it. the RPM moves ALITTLE unstabily


----------

